# Killed a Nilgai Bull on King Ranch



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Killed this nice Nilgai Bull April 3rd. Hunted far SE corner of Norias Division of King Ranch while hosted by Superior Energy Services. Hit it right thru the heart at about 50 yards with a 240 grain Woodleigh Weldcore Power Point moving 2600 fps out of my old Mauser in 300 Win Mag and dropped it like a hot rock. We had to move upwind about 1 mile thru some heavy brush to get a clear shot. It was a very old bull - Mike Dewitt was my guide and thought it to be over 11 years old. Many may know Mike - with his brother Amos Dewitt they 1st started the Tio Moya lodge and hunting concession on the King Ranch in 1988. Mike was guided on over 500 bull nilgai kills and very many trophy B & C book class whitetails on this concession. Bull was rutted out and a little thin at 300# field dressed. Camp guests took 3 bulls this weekend. One big old bull field dressed at 450# but had smaller horns. Thick horn bases helped my bull score at 37". Getting a Euro mount and some nice meat.










We went fishing the next two days with Rene Hinojosa and limited out on trout and caught a few reds. I also killed a 250# field dressed cow Nilgai saturday afternoon for camp meat to help thin out the population of mature cows. My thanks to Superior Energy Services and the staff of the Tio Moya Lodge for being great hosts - Mike Dewitt and Rene Hinojosa for great guiding service.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that's a great bull! Congrats on a fun trip. Are you going to have a rug made?

Pablo


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Not possible to do a rug on a Nilgai taken this time of year furr will not hold as they are shedding big time.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Nice Bull!*

Nice bull, thanks for posting!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

congrads, and that' s a great pic... thanks

11 yrs old ? post up how he cooks up, i'm curious.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the Nilgai!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I asked Mike that same question and he told me this time of year it will be good - I'll let you know. Getting hams cut into steaks - double tenderized, backstrap butterfly'd and bacon wrapped, some pork added smoked italian sauage and some chili meat with beef fat added.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Tio Moya*

Thats great fun huntiing hunted there for 10yrs stright with Anos dewitt he was a nice guy and a great guide killed a lot of big Nalgai there but that was years ago may have to go back didnt know they kept doing it after Amos died think they stopped for a few years congrats.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Is that B.C score or does b.c score Nilgai or just sci ans record of exotics


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats on a very nice Blue Bull.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

They just add the circumfernce of the base to the horn length for both sides to the nearest 1/8". I understand my bull would make the SCI trophy book. I do not know about B & C scoring for nilgai but would find it hard to think of a simpler system. I think some have also used greatest inside width between horns as tie breakers in contests.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is a monster in the horn department.........congrats


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats on a great trophy.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice bull, congrats!


----------



## 4ADVNTRE (Apr 30, 2007)

Should look good on your trophy wall - congrats.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Blue bull*

I need to get mine scored because whe wn i killed it they said it was one of the biggest ever killed on the kennedy ranch i think it 113/4 in long and field dressed 480 pounds


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very nice bull...glad you had a good time and great hunt.

TH


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Way to go Flak, great trophy.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Hot,hot fire and sear quickly. If wrapped in bacon----which is the best for the tender or any steak cuts------------still keep it hot hot hot and cook quick. That beef is 99% fat free and gets dry quick. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Its my favorite beef------------try pounding it and then chicken fry it--------thats really the best if done right.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> I need to get mine scored because whe wn i killed it they said it was one of the biggest ever killed on the kennedy ranch i think it *113/4 in long* and field dressed 480 pounds


The largest set of Nilgai horns in the SCI book go 41-4/8" total score. If your horns are 11-3/4" long on both sides - you would just need average base circumference of only 9" to beat the current No. 1. Note Nilgai horns in S. Texas are much larger than back in Asia - they must like it here! There are two SCI catagories: free range and high fence. My bull was free range. Bigger bulls in SCI trophy book are free range bulls.

RifleRankBook ID NameScore 1 93896 Ken Wilson 41 4/8


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice, when's dinner?


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm leaving Thurs. for the same opportunity, except I'm on a cow hunt. Have killed 4 bulls down there. My first was with Mike the year before Superior took over the lease. After that, the desire to hunt Texas whitetails kind of waned. What a way to hunt, spot & stalk thru thick brush to get close enough to shoot one of those antelope. First bull was with a 340 Weatherby, then a 300 Weatherby and the last two with a 338 Win. Mag. The tamales that are made at El Campo meat market in Falfurias are some of the best I have ever had. Have never had anyone say they disliked any of the meat. Generally have the hams cubed for chili and hamburger with the backstraps butterflyed for steaks. Steaks in a Dutch oven at 225 deg. for 6 hours with some carrots and onions and a Cajun roux with French bread. Not too shabby !


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wow! I'll never forget my first Nilgai down there. Congrats on a job well done there Flakman! H/U


----------



## aggie3d (Jun 13, 2006)

*Contact number*

I hunting on the King many years ago with Amos also. Does anyone have the contact info for Mike Dewitt to schedule another hunt. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mike Dewitt works full time for Superior Energy Servives as a guide for their clients. He does not work on the side as Superior Energy Services keeps him very busy doing maintenance on thier Norias Division leases when he is not guiding hunts.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

FlakMan said:


> Mike Dewitt works full time for Superior Energy Servives as a guide for their clients. He does not work on the side as Superior Energy Services keeps him very busy doing maintenance on thier Norias Division leases when he is not guiding hunts.


That sounds like a sweet gig. Do you think they need any help taking clients beach fishing?  Nice bull too! Save some jerky for the API tourney!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You bet Tyler. I bring some good stuff down for our trip in July.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice, one day I will get to hunt one, that and a Mouflon, are the two exotics I want. Two good friends of mine hunted the Tio Moya the last two years for Nilgai. Both years they each took trophy animals, but last year I belive that they took #1 and #2 biggest off of the place, they were awesome trophys. This year their bulls weren't quite as big but book animals, one was long with out as much mass and the other was so old it had worn down nubs for teeth and needed to be taken, but had gnarly bases on the horns with alot of character. This year they both are getting european mounts since the year before they got full shoulder mounts, and one is getting a rug made as well this year.
The meat is super tasty and they really make great mounts. Congrats again on a great trophy!


----------

